# Cpu?



## jokkerhh (28. April 2007)

Moin,
ich habe ein problem mit mein cpu, und zwar ist der meistens immer auf 100% ausgelastet ohne das ich was großartiges mache, ok wen ich ein prog starte da geht er immer gleich auf 100% hoch und nach ein paar minuten schaltet sich der rechner ab.
Genau da liegt das problem ich habe mal nachgeschaut wie heiß mein cpu ist und der ist immer 60grad heiß, ich weiß nicht wie ich den kühler bekomme, habe ja schohn 3 große lüffters drinne und zur not, habe ich noch ein ventilator vor dem rechner stehen aber irgend wie bringt das alles nichts. und wen ich ein prog starte geht die temperratur bis 80grad hoch das kan ja nicht normal sein oder? 
weiß einer was man da machen kan oder wie man den kühler bekommt?
den es ist schohn etwas nervig wen der rechner sich immer nach ein paar minuten ausschaltet weil der cpu zu heiß wird.


----------



## ojamaney (28. April 2007)

Was für eine CPU hast Du denn? Und was für ein Kühler ist drauf (Original oder nachgerüstet, Marke, Durchmesser)?
Schau mal ins BIOS ob Du Hardwaremonitoring hast, dann kannst Du dort sehen ob dein Lüfter mit genug Umdrehungen läuft.
Befreie Deine Lüfter von jeglichem Staub, die Kühlkörper auch (am besten mit einem grossen Pinsel, nicht den Staubsauger nehmen^^)
Wenn Du es Dir zutraust, nehme die CPU raus, säubere sie und trage eine neue dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf.

Solange Du das Hitzeproblem nicht gelöst hast, solltest Du den PC nur zum testen der Temperatur anschalten, da Dir sonst die CPU wegbruzzeln kann.


----------



## pamax (28. April 2007)

Hi,

möglicherweise hast du auch ein Virus auf dem Computer, der einen BoF(Bufferoverflow) bewirkt. Wenn es nicht daran liegen sollte, kann ich dir, ohne Angaben deiner Hardware leider nicht weiterhelfen.

mfg pmx


----------



## jokkerhh (28. April 2007)

ok ich werde mal ein test durchführen und hier alles reinschreiben
Informationsliste	Wert
CPU-Eigenschaften	
CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP-A 2600+
CPU Bezeichnung	Barton
CPU stepping	A2
CPUID CPU Name	AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
CPUID Revision	06A0h

CPU Geschwindigkeit	
CPU Takt	1921.55 MHz
CPU Multiplikator	11.5x
CPU FSB	167.09 MHz

CPU Cache	
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Datencache	64 KB
L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Eigenschaften	
Motherboard ID	62-P140-001368-00101111-040201-SIS$S74X1140K7S8XE BIOS P1.40
Motherboard Name	ASRock K7S8XE  (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio, LAN)

Chipsatz Eigenschaften	
Motherboard Chipsatz	SiS 748
CAS Latency (CL)	3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	3T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	6T

SPD Speichermodule	
Nanya M2U25664DS88B3G-5T	256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (CL 3.0 @ 200 MHz) (CL 2.5 @ 166 MHz)

BIOS Eigenschaften	
Datum System BIOS	10/07/03
Datum Video BIOS	04/26/02
DMI BIOS Version	P1.40

Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften	
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0)
Grafikkarte	nVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
GPU Codename	NV25 (AGP 10DE / 0253, Rev A3)
GPU Takt	250 MHz
Speichertakt	250 MHz

Sensor Eigenschaften	
Tsystem	38 °C  (100 °F)
Tcpu	54 °C  (129 °F)
Fcpu	2177 RPM
Vcore	1.63 V
Vio	3.02 V


Kühler ist orginal 
Reinigen also den lüffter habe ich von staub befreit, ja ich könnte mal den cpu ganz rausnehmen und eine leitpaste auftragen 
im bios habe ich mal nachgeschaut, Hardwaremonitoring steht da nirgens wo oder ich finde das nicht,geschwindigkeit vom lüfter kan ich auch nicht einstellen.
aber wie man oben sehen kan ist der cpu jetzt bei 54 grad was eigendlich auch schohn zu heiß ist. so das sind glaube ich die wichtigsten daten hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.


----------



## ojamaney (28. April 2007)

54° ist noch im normalen Bereich. Das ist zwar nicht optimal aber auch nicht kritisch.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es an dem leicht erhöhten CPU-Takt der laut AMD bei 1917MHz liegt.
Deine CPU kann laut AMD bis 85° Celsius erreichen ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Überprüfe mal die Stromversorgung der CPU im BIOS, die sollte bei 1,65Volt stehen. Der Multiplikator ist mit 11,5 richtig eingestellt.

Hm, dein FCPU-Wert ist vermutlich die Umdrehung des CPU-Lüfters. Die scheint mir selbst für einen grossen Lüfter etwas niedrig. Bei 12cm Durchmesser sollte er etwa bei 2500 U/Min liegen. Wenn Dein Lüfter kleiner ist, und das ist der Originallüfter in der Regel (6cm bis 8cm), dann würde sich ein Austausch wahrscheinlich lohnen. 

Meine Empfehlung: Thermaltake, Kupferkern, nicht weniger als 30Euro ausgeben.

Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade gesehen dass die Preise für diese Lüfter-Generation stark gefallen sind. Es gibt sie jetzt schon zwischen 10 und 20 Euro


----------



## jokkerhh (28. April 2007)

CPU-Takt ? mm getaktet habe ich ihn nicht  
CPU im BIOS, die sollte bei 1,65Volt stehen 
ja da werde ich mal nachschauen, sollte das so nicht stehen kan man da den die volt einstellen ? blöde frage ich weiß aber so gut kenne ich mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## ojamaney (28. April 2007)

Der Takt ist natürlich nicht immer genau 1917MHz. Er schwankt immer etwas und ist mit 1921MHz immer noch im grünen Bereich. Ich habe daher auch nur die erhöhte Temperatur abgeleitet.
Die Volt kannst Du im BIOS ändern, falls sie nicht bei 1.65V steht.


----------



## jokkerhh (28. April 2007)

alles klar, ich Danke dir für deine antworten


----------

